# وثائقى صنع سياره Corvette من قناه National Geographic



## طارق حسن محمد (16 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
سوف نشرح صنع السياره كورفت
معلومات عن السياره
*السياره كورفت من انتاج شركه شفروليه الامركيه مستوحاه من سيارات السباق 500 حصان المحرك مصنعه يدويا يتم تجيزها طبقا لطلبات الزبون كل ماهو اخترع من تكنولوجيا فى عالم السيارات واللحام والامان والقوه فى هذه السياره السياره مهداه الى عشاق السيارات اصحاب الذوق الرفيع سنجد هنا كل خطوات واختبارات هذه السياره *


​ 
حجم الملف 350 ميجا 
جوده الصوره عاليه جدا
الروابط​ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4I44AQJY​ 
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/W68ajAY​


----------



## السوداني الاسد (16 أبريل 2010)

دوما تغنى المنتدى با لمواضيع الجيده


----------



## mothana abdat (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــير





















تحياتي لك


----------



## mothana abdat (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــير



جاري التحميل


تحياتي لك





















تحياتي لك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

تحياتي لكم واشكركم على المتابعة


----------



## عتريس راكب التوبيس (17 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني القائمين على المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكركم على هذا الموقع المتميز بحق في خضم الشبكة العنكبوتية 
واخص الاستاذ طارق حسن محمد واشكره على الفيديو وسبق ان شاهدته في قناة ناشونال جيوغرافيك أبو ظبي
وحاولت اني انزله بس ما قدرت 
والحين نفس المشكلة اذا يقدر اي احد يساعدني في تحميل الفلم اكون له من الشاكرين 

عتريس راكب التوبيس pin:21f17f7f


----------



## ابو ربحي (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي طارق
جاري التحميل والمشاهدة
جزاك الله خبر اخي العزيز


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (20 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## عتريس راكب التوبيس (20 يناير 2011)

مساء الخير على الجميع يا اخوان ارجو المساعدة 

الرابط الاول محجوب عندي 
والرابط الثاني منتهي 

كيف احمل الفلم ارجوكم


----------



## محمود مشيمش (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rahem-10 (7 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks a lotttttttttttttt


----------

